# this my chinese owl pigeons



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi
welcome this is my chinese pigeon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



































else


thank you
iyado


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks you very much
iyado


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing their pictures. They are very cute -- I love the way their feathers look all fluffy in the front


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

5 or 6 years ago I thought that someone had taken an air compressor and blow thier crop feathers back... I laughed so hard. =P


----------

